# Freshmen



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Kevin Durant is averagin 20 points a game in the first 2
high percantage shooting
good rebounding numbers
steals/blocks

this guy seem to have everything

other freshmen have also had impressive games
even though its still early and none of them have played more than 1 or 2 games and no ranked teams
i think this freshmen class can be very good and have a big impact both in college and in the NBA


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

vs. Alcorn State and Chicago State


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

TM said:


> vs. Alcorn State and Chicago State


 Yeah, Texas has not played anyone yet. Let's see how he does against real competition (although I think he will do just fine). :biggrin:


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TM said:


> vs. Alcorn State and Chicago State


He's dominated against the best HS players in the US over the last 4 years. Was MVP of the McDonalds game too. He'll get his 20 a game even when rolling aganst the big boys. He's done it everywhere he goes, I don't see any reason he's gonna change.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Durant is my guy for the '07 draft, love the way the kid plays... he'll be putting up great numbers all this season... no matter what the opposition is.
apart from oden i think he has the best chance of being a star at nba level aswell


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Durant's good but he still has got a lot to learn.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

My question is whether Durant will outgrow the SF position. He already has trouble with his ballhandling, as he dribbles the ball very high. I would bet that he ends up as a PF at the next level. He's a heck of a talent, but he's not exactly a team player. He's out to show off his skills for the NBA. He averages a field goal attempt for not even every 2 minutes played. Yes, he's the best player on his team, but he doesn't exactly have chopped liver around him as well and is averaging a very JJ Redick type 1.5 assists per game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Palehosefan said:


> My question is whether Durant will outgrow the SF position. He already has trouble with his ballhandling, as he dribbles the ball very high. I would bet that he ends up as a PF at the next level. He's a heck of a talent, but he's not exactly a team player. He's out to show off his skills for the NBA. He averages a field goal attempt for not even every 2 minutes played. Yes, he's the best player on his team, but he doesn't exactly have chopped liver around him as well and is averaging a very JJ Redick type 1.5 assists per game.


not too concerned about assist numbers in the first week of the season or by wing players, hopefully he continues to develope. like the JJ referance, spoken like a true tarheel fan.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

first of all i think durant could become a better player than Oden

there is no doubt to me that Oden will be good but its just a matter of how dominant he will be offensively

what i saw from him in highschool all star game and even against regular teams his post game is not developed and of course he is not a threat from the outside

will oden be 20/12 or 14/12

and durant IMO can be 30 points a game guy
and his defensive number are really nice even though he isnt talked about as a great defender

besides those 2 though
Thaddeus Young and Crittenton from Georgia Tech had impressive performances as well as a few other first years


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

got to see a couple of guys for the U of Washington last night that are really going to help that program over the next couple of years. Quincy Poinexter is a 6-5 wing player that plays with a lot of energy and poise for someone in his first game, from the looks of him think a young Josh Howard, Spencer Hawes i will go into detail at a later date.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, Rashard Lew...Kevin Durant has fared well so far.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> first of all i think durant could become a better player than Oden
> 
> there is no doubt to me that Oden will be good but its just a matter of how dominant he will be offensively
> 
> ...


Shaq averaged 14/12 as a Frosh. So when that is what he averages do not let that deter you from understanding he is going to be an absolute beast in the NBA.

Heck, Duncan was 17/12 as a Soph after a 10/10 freshman year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rainman said:


> got to see a couple of guys for the U of Washington last night that are really going to help that program over the next couple of years. Quincy Poinexter is a 6-5 wing player that plays with a lot of energy and poise for someone in his first game, from the looks of him think a young Josh Howard, Spencer Hawes i will go into detail at a later date.


From watching those FSN games, Pondexter has to be 6'7. He is very talented.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...0611/gallery.cbb.nextbigthings/content.1.html

Pretty cool pictures of some of the heralded freshmen big men.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> From watching those FSN games, Pondexter has to be 6'7. He is very talented.


i'll check it out a little closer tonight, i know Brockman is 6'7 so i'll try to gauge the two. i like what i see there.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Matt Bouldin is a freshman everybody should be taking note of. He's an outstanding passer and has good touch. At 6'5" he is a large point guard, I think he'll be playing in the league someday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This freshman class is going to leave their mark on the NCAA this year. Just a huge talent infusion on the major college level.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Thabeet 11/7 (rebounds and blocks!).


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

when i was talkin about Oden stats i wasnt talkin about college i was talkin about NBA


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

put me on the Durant bandwagon


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Matt Bouldin is a freshman everybody should be taking note of. He's an outstanding passer and has good touch. At 6'5" he is a large point guard, I think he'll be playing in the league someday.


Uh No.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gotta start shouting Kansas Freshman Big, Darrel Arthur. He's the team top scorer right now with 17 ppg.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Uh No.


Uh, watch and then shut up.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Uh, watch and then shut up.


already have, he's booboo


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Thabeet absolutely racking up blocks against weak competition.

I wouldn't worry about Durant's passing. When he can get any shot he wants any time he's on the court, of course he's going to be shooting a lot. He is gifted like few others I've ever seen on offense.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> already have, he's booboo


Marvin Williams sure is tearing up the pro's.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been watching Thaddeus Youngs games during the Maui Invitational and I haven't been that impressed. I mean people are talking about the guy being a top 10 pick this year and yet his offensive game looks very sloppy to me. Maybe he's just adjusting to the college game a little bit, and Memphis does play first half defense (until they tire themselves out in the second half) but so far what I've seen of him hasn't been top 10 material. Javaris Crittendon on the other hand has really impressed me.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've been watching Thaddeus Youngs games during the Maui Invitational and I haven't been that impressed. I mean people are talking about the guy being a top 10 pick this year and yet his offensive game looks very sloppy to me. Maybe he's just adjusting to the college game a little bit, and Memphis does play first half defense (until they tire themselves out in the second half) but so far what I've seen of him hasn't been top 10 material. Javaris Crittendon on the other hand has really impressed me.



I thought the same thing, he did get in foul trouble today which limited him but i'm not sure if his game is going to be anything special at the next level, its early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rainman said:


> I thought the same thing, he did get in foul trouble today which limited him but i'm not sure if his game is going to be anything special at the next level, its early.




yea I agree he really isn't a Guard/wing he needs to add weight because as of right now he isn't going to be playing guard in the NBA from what I have seen. Crittenton didn't impress me that much today but he looks a lot more composed than Young.


----------



## DavidCain (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah watching young he didnt impress me much, i know hes only a freshman but people have been putting him in the same class as durant

the guy has no dirbble at all,literally the second he puts it on the floor he turns it over..


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Marvin Williams sure is tearing up the pro's.


He's hurt. Was averaging 16-7 in preseason and mvp of summer league.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> He's hurt. Was averaging 16-7 in preseason and mvp of summer league.


Most decent rookie avoid the summer league. I wouldn't be wearing the "He is the MVP of the summer league" badge, when the only reason he played in the summer league was his first year suckiness.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Most decent rookie avoid the summer league. I wouldn't be wearing the "He is the MVP of the summer league" badge, when the only reason he played in the summer league was his first year suckiness.


sorry, *Absolutely no reason for such a response. If you have nothing else to say, leave it at that. This won't be tolerated. -Lachlanwood32*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Matt Bouldin is a freshman everybody should be taking note of. He's an outstanding passer and has good touch. At 6'5" he is a large point guard, I think he'll be playing in the league someday.


NBAdraft.net has Bouldin listed at #14 on their draft board and Heytvelt at #20. Nice to see those guys over there doing their work.

**edit - Consider yourself warned - cpaw*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's kind of high for Bouldin don't you think?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> That's kind of high for Bouldin don't you think?



I think so too. He is very skilled, and has a high Bball IQ but he isn't very athletic. I know athleticism is overrated but I just see his athleticism limiting him somewhat. Maybe late 1st round early 2nd round at this point but I really don't see why he would be taken in the lottery at this point.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> NBAdraft.net has Bouldin listed at #14 on their draft board and Heytvelt at #20. Nice to see those guys over there doing their work.
> 
> **edit - Consider yourself warned - cpaw*


I think that's a total reach for Bouldin at this point, first off i highly doubt he is going anywhere for at least 3 years and i just dont see enough there yet to be making that prediction yet. As for Josh i think 20 would be too low but again these are developing players who have a ways to go. This time of year they all look good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> That's kind of high for Bouldin don't you think?


Bouldin is special because of his skills, but what seperates him from his peers at the point is his size (6-5) and his Body (....Buff).

His vision and passing are....special is the only way to describe it. Couple that with a frame that towers over other point guards while being quick enough to guard them and strong enough to battle forwards underneath the hoop and you have a lottery bound player.

It's early in his career though. Who knows where he lands.


----------



## CentralValleyBallin (Nov 25, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Bouldin is special because of his skills, but what seperates him from his peers at the point is his size (6-5) and his Body (....Buff).
> 
> His vision and passing are....special is the only way to describe it. Couple that with a frame that towers over other point guards while being quick enough to guard them and strong enough to battle forwards underneath the hoop and you have a lottery bound player.
> 
> It's early in his career though. Who knows where he lands.


No way he has the quickness or athleticism to guard NBA point guards. It's just not happening.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

CentralValleyBallin said:


> No way he has the quickness or athleticism to guard NBA point guards. It's just not happening.



Yup, he has everything you need except for quickness which is almost a necessity for a PG in the NBA.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Yup, he has everything you need except for quickness which is almost a necessity for a PG in the NBA.


No you don't. I mean its nice to be a quick point guard, but its not a necessity. Chauncey Billups, Kirk Heinrich, Jarrett Jack and Sam Cassell are all point guards who get away with not being a super quick. There is also plenty others that I didn't mention.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I think so too. He is very skilled, and has a high Bball IQ but he isn't very athletic. I know athleticism is overrated but I just see his athleticism limiting him somewhat. Maybe late 1st round early 2nd round at this point but I really don't see why he would be taken in the lottery at this point.


Woah, hold on there buddy, athleticism is definitely not overrated. Especially at the point guard position. If he's not super quick, he needs to be an extrodinary athlete to stay with NBA point guards on defense, and he needs the same thing to actually drive in the League. Deron Williams learned that his first year and slimmed down and gained a ton of quickness; Marcus Williams is learning that this year and hopefully he will adjust accordingly as well. It's just really tough for those big "point guards" who aren't athletic or quick. At 6'5'' maybe he could play some SG in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Bouldin is very athletic for his size. He might not be in that elite category like Lawson or James, but he's in that next group. One poster mentioned Jack, Billups, Kidd and Cassell, and I think Bouldin will end up at least in that group as long as we aren't talking about Kidd at Cal/with the Mavs. He's more than capable of breaking people down off the dribble and elevating to finish around the basket. Excellent slasher, awesome shooter, phenomenal court vision. Still a little too early to call him a lotto pick after his soph year, but he's a nice prospect. Maybe a 3 year guy...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Kevin Durant may go #1.

He is frightfully good. At everything.


----------



## DavidCain (Nov 22, 2006)

Spencer Hawes looked imrpessive as hell today against lsu

looked like ducnan otu there using the glass,the kids so fundametally sound post wise for a kid his age its scary..


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Marvin Williams sure is tearing up the pro's.



Dude Marvin Williams is about to blow up BIGTIME 

I`d stop cursing out Billy King (briefly) if he could conjure up a deal to net marvin

(i posted a trade on the free agent forum)


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

taj gibson of USC battled hard vs spencer hawes today and probably took the honours


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

aussiestatman said:


> taj gibson of USC battled hard vs spencer hawes today and probably took the honours


They both played well but from the radio feed it didnt sound like they were going head to head much, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------

